# Rocket Cellini Plus V3 Coffee Machine with PID



## PeterF

Hi Guys,

Has anyone got this machine & if so what is your opinion on it? I already know it's drop dead gorgeous!

I have shortlisted it with 2 other machines i.e. Expobar Leva Dual Boiler PID, Expobar Office Leva HX

Thanks in advance


----------



## Charliej

The PID on an HX machine is pretty pointless, other than that what sort of use will you getting from your machine, just espresso? Americanos? or milk based drinks too? If you do drink or make quite a few milk drinks I would opt for the Expobar Dual Boiler from your machines of choice and put any savings toward a good grinder, as the Expobar has no real need for cooling flushes etc. and if you don't choose to make many milk drinks you can witch the steam boiler off completely although the temperature stability is better with the steam boiler on.


----------



## shrink

I had the choice.. I went Expobar dual boiler.

The rocket had a tiny drip tray, the PID wasn't all that useful really. And you have no quick control over brew temp.

In the end, I went leva dual boiler rotary plumbed. Huge drip tray, bigger boilers than a rocket r58, full PID control and looks that I find satisfying in a kinda functional way.


----------

